# MYTHIC MANIA: Three mythic rulebooks from Legendary, Kobold, Rogue Genius, Dreamscarred



## LegendaryGames (Mar 30, 2014)

People often say they want to see a team-up of the best 3PP companies for Pathfinder, working together to create something amazing. That time is now. Legendary Games, Kobold Press, Rogue Genius Games, and Dreamscarred Press are joining forces to create a massive expansion to the Pathfinder RPG Mythic rules in three books, featuring spells, feats, monsters, mythic paths, and more!



Check out our Kickstarter page for MYTHIC MANIA Three Mythic Rulebooks for Pathfinder RPG
Initial Goal: $5,000, with bonus goals every $1,000 thereafter!
Ends: May 5th 11:59pm

Our  goal is to bring you a radical expansion to the mythic rules for the  Pathfinder Roleplaying Game. At our basic funding level, we will bring  you the _*Mythic Spell Compendium*, _a full-color print compilation of every  mythic spell you need from the _Pathfinder Roleplaying Game Core  Rulebook_, over 400 spells in all, as well as complete spell lists for  every core spellcasting class, including domains and bloodline spells!  We will continue adding spells from the Pathfinder core rules as we go,  book by book, eventually adding spells from _Deep Magic _by Kobold Press  and from the products of Legendary Games as well!

The _*Mythic  Monster Manual *_begins as a 90-page PDF comprising over 60 iconic mythic  monsters of every kind, including mythic versions of those found in the  _Pathfinder Roleplaying Game Bestiary _as well as new mythic creatures for  your game. As our stretch goals accumulate, the fans get to choose  their Final Four favorites from each of Legendary Games' Mythic Monsters  products. These creatures are automatically included in the final  product, while the design team selects four additional creatures, some  existing mythic monsters and some brand-new mythic monsters, to balance  the final compendium across creature types and power level to create the  best possible monster book for you.

The *Mythic Hero's Handbook *begins as a 64-page PDF featuring every single feat you need from the _Pathfinder Roleplaying Game Core Rulebook _along with mythic versions of the class abilities of every character class in the _Pathfinder Roleplaying Game Core Rulebook _and  new mythic path abilities for every path. While it begins the smallest  of the three books, it is both first in line for stretch goals and also  lurking not too far down the road is the biggest stretch goal (in terms  of size, anyway) in the entire Kickstarter, a massive 60-plus-page  mythic psionics project bringing you everything you might need for  integrating psionics into your mythic campaign. 


Our initial funding goal of $5,000 allows us to produce a print version of the _*Mythic Spell Compendium *_along with PDFs of the other two books.At $10,000, the _*Mythic Hero's Handbook *_gets a print version, and at $15,000 the _*Mythic Monster Manual *_does  as well. These initial print versions will be in softcover. However, as  we continue to blast through our goals we will be able to add hardcover  versions of the _*Mythic Spell Compendium *_at $25,000, the _*Mythic Monster Manual *_at $35,000, and the _*Mythic Hero's Handbook *_at  $40,000! I've already been in touch with some fantastic cover artists,  and we are aiming to get some amazing artwork that will make these books  a joy to behold as they grow in size and scope, incorporating mythic versions of a ton of rules from throughout the Pathfinder Core Rules and beyond.


----------



## thedmstrikes (Apr 1, 2014)

These crafty dudes put the mythic psionics updates toward the later part of the campaign.  So we need more help to get there.  Please take a look at what they are offereing and drop in if you can!  This is fan funded stuff and it is a really good lineup of talent to make it happen:

https://www.kickstarter.com/project...c-mania-three-mythic-rulebooks-for-pathfinder

They just went over $10K and that means the second hard back book has just been unlocked.  I also asked about mythic traps and theyy confirmed it is in the works.


----------



## Lord Mhoram (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm an early backer - before the core funding was reached - something that doesn't happen with me very often.

This reminds me some of Kobold's Deep Magic - a book that was good to begin with but had so much additional stuff from stretch goals.

10 K in 2 days - I'm fully expecting this to hit 30K easily - and based on Stretch Goals we have seen and the patters that would likely give us every feat, spell and class ability from CRB, APG, UC and UM.  As 10 K was the second print book and 15 is the third - 20 being the inclusion of Deep Magic information - I'm willing to bet that 25K will be the Mythic Psionics. Stretch goals every 1000, and getting vote on content, as well as add on to pledge to choose or invent content - this is going to be good!


And add the fact that in addition to Legendary Games, Kobold Press, Dreamscarred and Rogue Genius Games are all involved - pretty much the top 4 Pathfinder 3PP with a history of quality - even better.


----------



## Lord Mhoram (Apr 13, 2014)

This has crested 25K - All three books are softcover, and the first hardcover (mythic spells) has opened.

All feats and spells from the Core Rules, Advanced Players Guide, Ulitmate Magic and Ultimage Combat are in the players guide. And incredible amount of content has already been opened. Great time to pledge.


----------



## LegendaryGames (Apr 23, 2014)

*All PDFs *FREE* with print pledges!  12 days left!*

The MYTHIC MANIA Kickstarter has been revised to include free PDFs with every print pledge, so if you want all three books plus the PDFs it is just $150 - $50 per book. You could also buy just one book and add $20 for the other two PDFs - $80 for one hardback and all three PDFs. 

The _Mythic Spell Compendium _is already over 260 pages - bigger than the original _Mythic Adventures _hardback, and the _Mythic Hero's Handbook _and _Mythic Spell Compendium _are not far behind! These are books by the very best Pathfinder contributors, most of whom worked on the original _Mythic Adventures _rulebook! 

We'll be having a post-KS pledge period, so if cash flow is a problem you could pledge in at a lower level during the Kickstarter and upgrade your pledge after the fact if necessary.


----------



## LegendaryGames (Apr 29, 2014)

*These books keep getting bigger, now with HEROLAB!*

Having just passed $44,000, the _Mythic Spell Compendium _is now over 300 pages, containing over 1,700 mythic spells (including almost every spell in _Deep Magic _from Kobold Press), and when we hit $45,000 we will also be adding HeroLab conversions for every spell in the book!

The _Mythic Hero's Handbook _is already over 250 pages and we have funded HeroLab conversions for every feat in the book (over 1,000), and at $48,000 we will also be adding HeroLab conversions for the remaining content in the book, including mythic skills, class features, paths and path abilities, psionic powers, magic items, and more.

The _Mythic Monster Manual _is already over 260 pages, and at $51,000 we will be adding HeroLab conversions for every monster in the book!

If you've been on the fence about the value this Kickstarter offers or wondering whether this is a good deal, *IT IS! *Free domestic shipping and free PDFs for all print backers, plus the chance to sponsor or vote on the content YOU want to see, including mythic monsters, bonus mythic classes from Rogue Genius Games, and more!

We have just over a week remaining, as the Kickstarter ends just before midnight Pacific time next Monday. COME AND GET IT! It's going to be truly awesome.


----------

